# Tar heel ?



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Any news how the Tar Heel FT is going today, Friday?
Thanks,
Freya


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Open call backs ?


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Jay Dufour said:


> Open call backs ?


Open call backs avail?
Thanks
Freya


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks:1,3,5,7,9-14,16-26,30,35-37,39-42,45,49


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

lbbuckler said:


> Open callbacks:1,3,5,7,9-14,16-26,30,35-37,39-42,45,49


Thanks for the info on the Open call backs

You all have a great day
Freya


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Derby unofficial placements
1st #12
2nd #7
3rd #5
4th #9
RJ #13


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

lbbuckler said:


> Derby unofficial placements
> 1st #12
> 2nd #7
> 3rd #5
> ...


Any news on the Open ?
Thanks,
Freya


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

No. Only they were doing water marks this afternoon. Who are you wanting to know about?


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

a big congratulations to Eric Rutherford and his dog Hippie on winning the derby !!


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Otey, I appreciate it!

Any word on the Qual? I had to head back home.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

lbbuckler said:


> No. Only they were doing water marks this afternoon. Who are you wanting to know about?


#49 
Any news would be appreciated

thanks,
Freya


----------



## emf111 (Sep 13, 2010)

Qual placements :
1st - #8 Dagger
2nd - #2 Amos
Thats it !


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

emf111 said:


> Qual placements :
> 1st - #8 Dagger
> 2nd - #2 Amos
> Thats it !


Does this mean only two dogs finished?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying only had 9 entries. Don't know how many went into last series


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry for a stupid question but does the qual need 10 entries to count towards QAA status, like the derby? Just haven't seen a qual with under 10 dogs. Thanks!

Chris


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to last series:4,7,9,12,14,20,22,23,25,27,29,32


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

QAA carries no points and it is not a title. Don't believe you need a certain amount of dogs running.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Mike!!!


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

moscowitz said:


> QAA carries no points and it is not a title. Don't believe you need a certain amount of dogs running.


Interesting but with the proposed new QA2 title, I wonder if they will put a minimum limit like on derbies.?.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Qualifying has to have a 1st and a 2nd place awarded, but nothing else has to be given. So far, there is no minimum as to entries. The reason I know about the 1st and 2nd place so well is that I was at a Chesapeake FT Specialty in 1990 where the judges in the Q decided to withhold 1st and 2nd place and just award 3rd, 4th and JAMS. This caused an uproar with AKC and a letter disclaimer was then sent out to all current judges. Judges sometimes do get themselves into problems that could have been avoided with experience and/or asking an AKC rep.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Joanna Lewis on Dash's (Seaside Shot in the Dark) Derby 3rd, handled by Ed Forrey! We're very proud of you!

rita


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Pat Puwal said:


> Qualifying has to have a 1st and a 2nd place awarded, but nothing else has to be given. So far, there is no minimum as to entries. The reason I know about the 1st and 2nd place so well is that I was at a Chesapeake FT Specialty in 1990 where the judges in the Q decided to withhold 1st and 2nd place and just award 3rd, 4th and JAMS. This caused an uproar with AKC and a letter disclaimer was then sent out to all current judges. Judges sometimes do get themselves into problems that could have been avoided with experience and/or asking an AKC rep.


And why would judges do that, Pat??? Either 3rd and 4th deserved 1st and 2nd...then 2 JAMs 3rd and 4th...or? Crazy!! I think this particular trial came up some time ago on RTF in a thread, sounds very familiar.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I think it's worded that you can't skip placements. Not that 1st and 2nd must be awarded. Ie. if 1 placement is given if must be a 1st. If 2 are given they must be 1st and 2nd. etc.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Does anyone have the rest of the placements ?

john


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

Open
1 26 Titled
2 3 Q for NARC
3 25
4 21
Don't have Jams with me

Am
1 4
2 7
3 14
4 Anne Marshall - not sure which one
Don't have Jams with me


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Ken, again congratulations on Blaze's open win & FC and Patron's amateur win. You had an excellent weekend! Except for Friday's weather, the trial was wonderful. Grounds terrific, the open and amateur judges set up some very nice challenging tests, the Tar Heel Club worked extremely hard and everything ran smoothly. Thank you all for putting on a wonderful trial. Also, I just found out that the amateur 2nd also qualified Newt Cropper & Getty for the National Amateur.


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Wendy! Friday was a bit trying due to the weather, but the next two days made up for it. Thanks to our judges and contestants for making it a successful weekend.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Pat Puwal said:


> Qualifying has to have a 1st and a 2nd place awarded, but nothing else has to be given. So far, there is no minimum as to entries. The reason I know about the 1st and 2nd place so well is that I was at a Chesapeake FT Specialty in 1990 where the judges in the Q decided to withhold 1st and 2nd place and just award 3rd, 4th and JAMS. This caused an uproar with AKC and a letter disclaimer was then sent out to all current judges. Judges sometimes do get themselves into problems that could have been avoided with experience and/or asking an AKC rep.


That is not correct. Judges may withhold all placements or any placements, but they cannot have vacant placements. So, judges could not award a 1st or 2nd in a Q, but they could not give out any other placements--they would have to withhold all. They could award 1st and not 2nd, or whatever but once a placement is withheld, no further placements or JAMS can be awarded.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Great weekend, Ken!

Also, congratulations to Eric Rutherford and Hippie for the derby win and to Joanna and Ed for Dash' 3rd.


----------



## bcollins (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice derby win for Eric Rutherford and Hippie thats super. Congratulations !!! 

Troublesome


----------

